# Shimano XTR Ganganzeige Schaltanzeige universal



## Surtre (30. März 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=220218607566&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=012
mehr Bilder gibt es auch hier:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=82714


----------

